# How Do You Revive Cold Newborns?



## majorv (Jan 12, 2013)

This time of the year losing kits to the cold can be a problem, especially before kits have any hair. I would love to know some of the methods other breeders use to revive newborns they've found "dead" from the cold. We have had many litters in the cool months of the year and rarely had problems with cold kits, but we lost two litters last month. Besides your methods can you also tell me who you think has a better chance of being revived and who doesn't? Do you try to revive every kit, even if they're stiff/frozen? What's your success rate? Is warming kits up slowly better than warming them fast?


----------



## ladysown (Jan 12, 2013)

if they are completely stiff and frozen...don't bother... even if you do get them started again they are delayed and easily die again.

My protocol depends on how many litters I have and how old they are.

Ideal situation...would have a litter one week older, then I just plop the chilled kits (so not the unmoving kits...just the quite cold but still moving ones) smack dab in the middle of the group. They warm up SO fast it's amazing.

COLD, not moving. I use my cleavage to good advantage.  Once they are squirming I plop them into a warm litter and get them warmed through the rest of the way.

In a less than ideal situation.
I do chores with cold kit tucked into my arm pit (or use my cleavage). that keeps them warm enough until I'm done chores and get can back into the house.
Then I do a couple of things. Using a bag and dish warm water, get them warmed up and moving. Then I wrap a warm/hot towel around the kit. My goal is to get them warmish and moving.

Once they are warmish and moving I pack them up in nest with straw, with a small cubby made for them with TONS of hair. I keep all my clean dry hair, whether it's been mixed with straw or not.

That will save them. 

Litters with three or less come into the house at night for one week.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 12, 2013)

I've only had 1 that was born in the winter, out of the box. I stuck it in my bra while I finished feeding the horses and rabbits, then brought it inside. I just left it in my bra and covered my chest with a blanket. After a while it started warming up and moving...when it was completely warmed back up I took it down to the barn and plopped it in with its siblings.


----------



## kmaben (Jan 12, 2013)

LMBO!! I worked at a vet clinic before the army. With newborn puppies or kittens I would tuck them in my bra with a towel and continue about my day. I am so glad to hear I'm not the only one who does that!!


----------



## wendymac (Jan 12, 2013)

Well, I didn't know what was the "protocol", but knew it had to be warmed up. I also knew the warmest body parts are the armpits (almost impossible to keep a kit there and still function), so my bra was the next best thing. LOL


----------



## majorv (Jan 12, 2013)

You know, a fellow breeder told me the very same thing, lol! I am learning from my mistakes...I realize now that I can save a kit without using a heating pad, and that you can over warm a kit and lose one you've revived. :cry2 It sounds like warming them slower is better.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 12, 2013)

I have to admit, at first I was like, "OMG! I am putting a dead animal in my bra!". Then thought, "You don't know it's for sure dead." REALLY strange when it started to warm up and move around in there, that's for sure. LOL


----------



## kmaben (Jan 12, 2013)

For as much as they get in the way you may as well use them for good!


----------

